# SCSI Controller mit Stromversorgung



## wurzelzwerg (16. März 2004)

Moin Leute,

Ich habe von irgendwoher SCSI Festplatten bekommen, jedoch sind vier der fünf Platten OHNE eigene Stromversorgung. Ich hab mich ein wenig schlau gemacht und herausbekommen, dass es vor vielen, vielen, ...  Jahren Mainboards gab, welche SCSI Controller on Board hatten und gleichzeitig auch die Stromversorgung für die SCSI Geräte mitlieferte. Nun habe ich leider nicht so ein Mainboard, würde aber trotzdem gerne meine Festplatten benutzen. Gibt es SCSI Controller (Steckkarten) die die Stromversorgung für die Geräte mitliefern? Kennt sich da jemand aus?

Währe schön wenn ich antwort bekomme. Sollte ich mich undeutlich oder auch umständlich ausgedrückt haben, so bitte ich einfach nochmals um nachfrage an meine Person!

Danke


----------



## server (16. März 2004)

Hi,

Ich glaube nicht, dass es so etwas gibt. Wie groß sind denn die Festplatten? Wenn sie so alt sind wie du beschreibst, dann denke ich nicht, dass es sich auszahlt, viel Geld zu investieren. Ich würde im Internet nach einem alten Computer suchen, der diese Platten unterstützt und dann bei e-bay oder wo auch immer schauen, ob es noch funktionsfähige Rechner davon gibt.

Moderne SCSI Platten brauchen jede Menge Strom, bei bis zu 15 000 Umdrehungen kann man sich das schon vorstellen...


----------



## wurzelzwerg (17. März 2004)

Die Festplatten sind relativ alt und haben im Schnitt 4,5 GB Speicherkapazität. Währe halt nen Versuch wert gewesen wenn die Karten in einem erschwinglichen Preislagen lägen. Hast Du eigentlich eine Ahnung, mit welchen Geldbetrag ich da rechnen muß?


----------



## server (17. März 2004)

Hi,

Wie gesagt, ich weiss nicht genau, ob es noch so einen Controller gibt, aber ich hab hier einen neuen gefunden im Internet. Kann jetzt auch sein, dass der bullshit ist, hab mir nicht alles durchgelesen.
Aber SCSI für einen normalen Rechner ist ziemlich teuer, ausserdem wozu?
http://www.computeruniverse.net/products/90062122.asp


----------



## wurzelzwerg (18. März 2004)

Ich wollte bei meinen Eltern etwas mehr Festplattenkapazität schaffen, habe aber leider in dem Rechner keinerlei IDE Steckplätze mehr frei und Stromversorgunganschlüsse sind auch schon komplett ausgelastet. Nun hab ich keine Ahnung wie der Rechner nen Stromabzweig über ein Y-Kabel verkraftet, weil das Netzteil auch schon bessere Jahre gesehen hat.
Da kamen mir die SCSI Festplatten irgendwie sehr gelegen. (Dachte ich zumindest)


----------



## server (18. März 2004)

Hi,

Besser du besorgst dir eine PCI IDE Karte, auf die kann man normale IDE Festplatten und Laufwerke anschließen und zusätzlich ein stärkeres Netzteil (420 Watt).


----------



## melmager (18. März 2004)

Also SCSI Festplatten ohne Stromversorgung nennt man SCA Festplatten
ist ein 80 poliger Anschluss.

Was du Brauchst ist ein Adapter von SCA auf SCSI II oder SCSI 3
und sowas kann man kaufen 

zb. bei http://www.madex.com

Übrigends gibt es SCA noch heute Das sind Festplatten die Hotswap fähig sind -
kann also im laufenden Serverbetrieb gewechselt werden


----------

